# Viser / visé (un document)



## T_Morus

Hola:
¿Cuál será el significado jurídico de la palabra "visé"? Este es el contexto (es el título de un libro): Contrôle de constitutionnalité et normes visées par la Constitution française : Recherches sur la constitutionnalité par envoi.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## totor

¿Qué te parece *involucradas por la Constitución francesa*?

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola,

Yo diría *aludidas* o *concernidas.*

Saludos


----------



## poupounette

Buenos días,

Yo más bien diría "Normas contenidas en la Constitución francesa".

Otro ejemplo. L'obligation visée à l'article X est une obligation solidaire.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La explicación de Poupounette me parece correcta. En tal caso el español usa el verbo *contemplar*.
La obligación *contemplada *en el artículo X ...
Normas *contempladas* en la Constitución...
Un saludo


----------



## poupounette

Gracias Gurb, yo también buscaba el sinónimo correcto de _contenidas_ y no me salía


----------



## T_Morus

Muchas gracias. "Contempladas" me parece perfecto.
Saludos


----------



## Domtom

T_Morus said:


> ¿Cuál será el significado jurídico de la palabra "visé"? Este es el contexto (es el título de un libro): Contrôle de constitutionnalité et normes visées par la Constitution française : Recherches sur la constitutionnalité par envoi.


 
No estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones anteriores. Apoyándome en el diccionario jurídico que tengo, así como en el hecho de que, por el contexto, hay algo con lo cual refrendarse (se controla o investiga acerca de la constitucionalidad de algo), tendríamos:


_Control de constitucionalidad y normas refrendadas por la Constitución Francesa: investigaciones sobre la constuitucionalidad por referencia._


----------



## T_Morus

"Refrendadas" me calza mejor con el contexto: Una investigación acerca de las normas que están fuera de la Constitución, pero que se "apoyan" en ella (están refrendadas por ella), y sirven como parámetro de control de constitucionalidad también (como si fueran la misma Constitución).


----------



## Domtom

-
Te cito lo hallado por mí:

*viser, *poner el visto y bueno ; refrendar _(document)_ / visar _(passeport)_.

FUENTE:

Jacqueline FERRERAS, Gilbert ZONANA:  *Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique *E – F F – E *. *La Maison du Dictionnaire, Paris, 2000, 441 páginas. Pág. 435.


----------



## poupounette

Siento disentir, pero el sentido del título del libro que se cita, en mi humilde opinión, no tiene nada que ver con una investigación sobre las normas que están fuera de la Constitución pero que se apoyan en ella. Al contrario, se trata de un Control de constitucionalidad de ciertas normas, así que de las normas a las que la Constitución hace referencia o atañe. 

Refrendar tiene el sentido de confirmar, mientras que en este caso la Constitución sería el parámetro para saber si una norma es inconstitucional o no.


----------



## monibella

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Como traduzco viser un document? La traduccion literal es "refrendarlo", pero no es de uso corriente en el norte de mi país. Entonces qué es mas específico "corroborarlo" o "despacharlo"?

La frase dice:
_ Dans le cas d’une livraison non conforme à la commande prévue, le responsable devra prendre soin de l’indiquer précisément sur le récépissé joint à cet effet. Il devra le viser et le retourner dans les meilleurs délais._

_GRACIAS_


----------



## Black Mamba

Hola Monibella,

Si es por evitar "refrendar", en el mismo registro se puede utilizar "legalizar".

Pero visto el contexto, yo sugiero: sellar, estampillar.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## So'

Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con Black Mamba, y tal vez hasta "firmar". Para mi es suficiente "firmar" para traducir "viser".

Hasta luego!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No os olvidéis que en español se puede "visar un documento". Es una expresión totalmente legítima. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## J24

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Necesito ayuda para traducir "visé" en esta frase (el contexto es una clasificación de pegamentos):

 "(...) Et des catactéristiques optionnelles de mise en oeuvre : T  résistant au glissement (non *visé* par la certification)"

Había pensado en "no *señalado* por la certificación" pero no me suena bien. ¿Qué os parece?

Muchas gracias.

J24


----------



## Annalees

Yo creo que significa que no ha recibido la certificación, por lo que pondría "No certificado" o "Sin certificado" - pero no estoy segura. A ver si nos lo confirman


----------



## esteban

Aquí se me hace que con "non visé par la certification" se quiere dar a entender que una característica como la resistencia al deslizamiento (en este caso) no es un parámetro que el certificado toma en consideración. Dicho de otro modo, para que el pegamento reciba dicho certificado no es necesario que cumpla con la característica de ser resistente al deslizamiento pues es tan sólo opcional. En cuanto a la traducción, puede que valga algo como "fuera de los parámetros del certificado" o tal vez "fuera de los criterios del certificado".

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Creo que lo que pretende aclarar esta anotación es que, al realizar la certificación, esta característica (T résistance au glissement) no ha sido évaluada.

Por lo tanto propondría *"no contemplada por la certificación"*.

Un saludo,

(Veo que *esteban* ha sido más rápido en dar la explicación.)


----------



## J24

Muchas gracias a los dos. Me gustan vuestras propuestas de traducción.


----------



## puputxo

NUEVA PREGUNTA

hola!
comment je peux traduire "viser un document"? 
"elle vise seule les documents..."
valida, firma, certifica....je ne trouve pas!
merci


----------



## monibella

En la variante mexicana podría ser validar, certificar o dar fé de la legalidad de los documentos. Incluso apostillar (si se trata de la apostilla). Podrías especificar un poco mejor el contexto?


----------

